# Pray for Shooters Mom



## shooterrick (Feb 2, 2010)

About 5 years ago mom remarried after 37 years and he seemed like a good guy and mom needed some companionship.  After going through a failed hip replacement and several surgerys my step father developed frontal lobe deminshia.  Today we found out it had gotten to bad for mom now 87 to care for him in the home and he is going to a nursing facility tomorrow.  Of course mom is besides herself and I am asking all to keep them and especially mom in their thoughts and prayers.
ShooterRick


----------



## rickw (Feb 2, 2010)

You got it Rick, thoughts and prays are sent your way.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 2, 2010)

No problem Rick.  We have family prayer and your family will be included.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Rick. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## ronp (Feb 2, 2010)

You got it Rick.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 2, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## meateater (Feb 2, 2010)

Prayers sent from Nevada. God Bless.


----------



## eman (Feb 2, 2010)

Prayers for your mom and her beau my friend.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Absolutely shooter, thoughts and prayers from your friends in Minnesota.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

You got it Rick - we will carry her in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## rdknb (Feb 2, 2010)

Rick they are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## slim (Feb 2, 2010)

You got it buddy


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

10-4 Shooter.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## que-ball (Feb 3, 2010)

You got it, Shooter!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 3, 2010)

You got it Rick your mom and your family will be in our prays and thoughts too.


----------



## gnubee (Feb 3, 2010)

I add my small prayer for Your Mom and Her Beau. 

I feel especially for Your Mother because My Brother In law is slowly fading away from us day by day with alzheimer's disease and I know the toll it takes on loved ones. 

My wife works as a care aid in a nursing facitlity caring daily for people with this type of ailment. Believe me it really is for the best that He gets the extra care they will give him.


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 3, 2010)

We'll be praying for you and your Family.  Take Care..


----------



## chefrob (Feb 3, 2010)

thoughts and prayers sent........


----------



## treegje (Feb 3, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Rick my thoughts and prayers go out to both of them.


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 3, 2010)

Add mine as well.


----------



## airskeeter (Feb 3, 2010)

New here, but prayers are important, mine are going out her way!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 3, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with her my friend, she'll make it as long as she has support from loved ones.


----------



## gene111 (Feb 3, 2010)

Our thoughts & prayers to you & your family!!!


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 3, 2010)

You will be in our prayers my friend


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey brother, request granted. Can't be an easy thing for Mom to kept away from her man...

Stay strong and supportive for them...they'll need that.

Prayers for yourself and family.

Eric


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to thank all for their kind words and support.  Mom is doing well considering the circumstances.  It will take some time but she will heal and move on.  She was strong enouph to raise me and that was no easy task I assure you.  Thanks again.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers are going up in arkansas, God can and will work in mysterious ways.


----------

